# sick zebra danio pregnant or just bloated?or me bein paranoid lol



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

Hiya if anyone can help wud really appreciate it my cold water zebra danio caught my attention today as she(I think!she's a little porker: ) ) was stayin at the top more than usual and seemed to be having trouble swimmin down to the middle of the tank.she seems to have a floatin tail also with a slightly red anus.I have googled it and came up with everything from egg bearing to diseased so its all abit confussing and googling it prob is the worst thing to do as now I'm propper paranoid the danios in my tank are the first fish I bought about a year ago now so be gutted if one of them was poorly: ( any feedback wud be helpful thanks: )


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

If she's battling to swim down from the top, she's sick.
The best thing to do right now is to stop feeding completely for a few days and accurately diagnose what's wrong.
If you don't have an accurate diagnosis - and not just a bunch of symptoms, it's probably better not to treat than to use the wrong - or incompatible treatments with the correct ones you'll be using later on.
cb


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Pictures tell a thousand words... If you post a picture or video of her we may be able to help diagnose what's wrong.


----------



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

She is still bloated and red bum but she is swimming normally now I have my isolation tank at the ready if she gets worse I can't post a pic as at work 4 next 24 hrs got the bfriend on fishy watch lol but is still worryin me but no other fish are showin any of the same symptoms atm I have put a squashed pea in the tank today and she is always one of the first to grab food so hopefully that helps??


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Are her scales standing up?

Zebras can't be pregnant - no internal fertilization. They breed by scattering eggs.


----------



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

Not that I notice but will have a better look when I get home: )and yeah i no I was watchin last night incase she was full of eggs it be interestin to watch but sods law wud be if she was I'd miss it lol(but do prefer to say pregnant even tho not accurate: ) )


----------



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the pea done the trick I came home and she was fine!: )but is bein edgy towards the golden minnows


----------

